# How to install XFCE 4.10?



## decsis (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi,
I'm interested in installing XFCE 4.10. Is it possible? I only get 4.8 when I install it from ports.
Greetings


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2012)

Update your ports tree, x11-wm/xfce4 is currently at 4.10.


----------



## decsis (Dec 3, 2012)

Aw ok, that's weird cause I downloaded and installed the FreeBSD CD yesterday. But thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2012)

The tree on the CD is as old as the release. It's old the minute the -RELEASE goes out the door.


----------



## decsis (Dec 3, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The tree on the CD is as old as the release. It's old the minute the -RELEASE goes out the door.



sorry, I meant the minimal CD. So it downloads the ports-tree during the installation. Shouldn't that be up to date then?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2012)

It installs the exact same thing as with a 'full' CD/DVD.


----------



## kpa (Dec 3, 2012)

That's the "snapshot" ports tree from the release, it's the same ports tree that is on the full CD/DVD and it's equally out of date.


----------



## decsis (Dec 3, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It installs the exact same thing as with a 'full' CD/DVD.


Awww ok...stupid me, so I always worked with old stuff.  I'm going to read the handbook now...

Thanks a lot.


----------

